
ValidatorJS/A quick validator implementation - pharzan
https://github.com/pharzan/validatorJS
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines and want feedback, this might make a good "Show
HN".

Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

